# Neighbors lawn is killing me...



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

Is there any way of keeping my neighbors nasty lawn from creeping into mine. It looks like maybe a thick fescue, I keep pulling the individual grass blades out which is pain in the but.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I know a way... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

On a serious note, since you get real winters in Michigan, established KBG should win the creeping fight vs. Fescue.

Mow a bit lower and just into the edge of the Fescue.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Dig a trench on your property line. Take that silt fence across the street. Bury the silt fence in the trench. No more creeping neighbors grass!!

Also, that is a great looking color difference between your yard and your neighbors. Looks great!


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I like the trenching idea & would start an edge using an edger & creating a nice straight divot along the border.
Consider it one more edging you have to do.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

I like the edge idea, think I'll try that this weekend. They put the house for sale this past week. Hope the new owners take better care of their lawn.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Keep mowing your side low and with fertilizer it will help spread and push back on the fescue. Also, keeping it low will make it look neat and nicely cut vs. the crap next to it so it should continue to have a nice defined line.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Also i think your in for a bad time if you think that's bad. They obviously arent a lcn but it could be waaaaay worse. At least they keep their mower on your side, the stories i see on reddit every day make me glad i don't share grass areas with neighbors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah I really don't see what the issue is. Fescue doesn't creep. Your lawn is a better maintained but maybe the guy isn't a lawn guy, travels, kids, etc.

Some posts on here come across as petty.

If you want neighbors with a perfect lawn move up in neighborhood or somewhere that is the standard with a strict hoa.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd sink some edging into the ground.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

macdawg said:


> Yeah I really don't see what the issue is. Fescue doesn't creep. Your lawn is a better maintained but maybe the guy isn't a lawn guy, travels, kids, etc.
> 
> Some posts on here come across as petty.
> 
> If you want neighbors with a perfect lawn move up in neighborhood or somewhere that is the standard with a strict hoa.


I don't think it's petty at all. The guy works too hard and came to us for advise. I have some KY31 in spots, and if I don't dig them out, they grow in size. Is what it is. Of all the perfectionists on this site that plant monostands, level perfectly, etc etc, this is called petty. Lol, even told him to move.

Anyway to the OP...my neighbor has clover, charlie, KY31 and Triv that infest my yard. I am thinking about digging out a bed and putting up a natural barrier such as shrubs, etc. I have yet to speak to him about it, but he's a really cool guy. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd be ecstatic if my neighbors lawns looked like that. I currently deal with an absolute infestation of crabgrass on both sides and in the spring it's a jungle of dandelions.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

My neighbor changed his sprinkler heads that now go about 6 feet onto my front lawn. I asked him twice if he can put them back to the old ones he just shrugs it off. My first issue was it was hitting the stone on my house turning it green now it's washing away my overseed. Last night I put two garbage pail covers over the head's . His marriage is a mess with two kids so I'm giving him a long leash but definitely becoming a issue. My wife tells me in nuts just ignore.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not much you can do and be careful with the "property line". Unless you're mowing where you know the property line (county records/survey) actually is I wouldn't do much other than what you're doing now if you want both sides of the "property line" to have grass and co-exist. You could try to paint some of the blades with glyphosate but why risk doing damage to their yard. I'd suggest just focusing on the rest of your yard. No lawn is ever perfect. Ever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2019)

M32075 said:


> My neighbor changed his sprinkler heads that now go about 6 feet onto my front lawn. I asked him twice if he can put them back to the old ones he just shrugs it off. My first issue was it was hitting the stone on my house turning it green now it's washing away my overseed. Last night I put two garbage pail covers over the head's . His marriage is a mess with two kids so I'm giving him a long leash but definitely becoming a issue. My wife tells me in nuts just ignore.


This is a much bigger problem than op is facing. Unacceptable.

Good call on covering them with pails.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

M32075 said:


> My neighbor changed his sprinkler heads that now go about 6 feet onto my front lawn. I asked him twice if he can put them back to the old ones he just shrugs it off. My first issue was it was hitting the stone on my house turning it green now it's washing away my overseed. Last night I put two garbage pail covers over the head's . His marriage is a mess with two kids so I'm giving him a long leash but definitely becoming a issue. My wife tells me in nuts just ignore.


kick them over when they are on. lol

my neighbors lawncare company always mows randomly into my lawn at like 1.5" tall.
its gotten a bit better since the FAS apps since the lawn line is more clearly defined LOL.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

It's not that it's keeping me up at night, but it does bother me. He typiclly would only cut it every other week, the family is just never home. It's just now that he put the house up for sale he's cutting it ever couple of days to try and make it look presentable for his realtors open house events.
It's like GoPre said, I'm just looking for advice to see if anything can be done to limit his grass from creeping over I to mine.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

If you have neighbors lawns worst than this I sure feel for you 😁


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Am I the only one who doesn't mind having neighbors who have a crappy looking lawn? Makes mine look that much better!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2019)

Based on the additional photos, the lawn does look a bit out of place for the neighborhood. Seems like it's a corner lot too which would make it more of an eyesore for the neighborhood.

Looks like tree roots are messing up thegrass around that tree. Needs to be surrounded with a mulch or River rock bed.

I still don't think it's that bad. I probably would Separate the properly line a bit with a straight edge shovel. Especially if the guy is moving anyway.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Check this out, adjacent to my Reno. I mentioned it to this guy multiple times about letting his weeds grow 6' high.

I ended up planting arbs to block the eyesore. Got tired of using my round up on it every year.



The weeds go to seed n blows the seeds everywhere.

He actually was offended once because I sprayed round up w/o asking him first. LOL


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Those weeds are protected by ADT tho...


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

This is the time when you don't mind sharing herbicides, fungicides and insecticides. When applying these products, I always spray into the neighbors lawn. Like someone stated, I'd be happy to have a neighbor with that yard. One neighbor's lawn is just plain ole weed infestation, so to combat that crap, I always extend the apps to their lawn. I also have the common area to spray, too.


----------

